# NCR 2012 Date (Sat/Sun)



## antoineccantin (May 25, 2011)

After our pretty successful NCR 2011 competition, we have started to plan our next year's competition. We were wondering what week day you would prefer (probably in May).

Please vote in the poll!


----------



## ben1996123 (May 25, 2011)

lol nCr


----------



## Sa967St (May 25, 2011)

I hope I can make it this time. ^^



ben1996123 said:


> lol nCr


I lol'd, should've noticed earlier.


----------

